# What is this?!?!



## alexialawrence (Jan 29, 2016)

Can't figure out what this is. I'm thinking a kind of salamander? If so, what kind is it?!?!


----------



## jaizei (Jan 29, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emperor_newt


----------



## wellington (Jan 29, 2016)

It's pretty darn cool


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes it is an emperor newt. Where are you? They are from China.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 29, 2016)

Pretty! We have rough skinned newts here in Oregon.


----------



## alexialawrence (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm from Virginia. Just saw it when I was browsing on Facebook. Thanks for the help! They're pretty cool!


----------

